
YouTube 10th Anniversary: Competition Puts Site on the Defensive - prostoalex
http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/youtube-10th-anniversary-competitors-hulu-facebook-vimeo-1201448925/
======
AlyssaRowan
On the _world wide_ web, jumping to Hulu, an explicitly _US-only_ site that
blocks all of the rest of the world, is a bad decision overall.

I guess everyone else will be pirating that new series if they want to watch
it. He's made that choice. Sorry, FreddieW, whoever you are, on one level I
kind of hope it doesn't work out for you: balkanisation of the world wide web
is not really something I want to encourage and thrive.

~~~
forthefuture
Fortunately, the whole point of going to Hulu was that he doesn't have to
count the nickels coming in through youtube ad revenue. I for one welcome
networks and digital media companies paying creators for their work. If Hulu
loses ad money because they don't let certain countries watch, then that's
their own business problem, and one that is almost certainly due to the cost
associated with licensing, which is the fault of the countries involved.

I can't watch KBS World live on youtube because I live in the US and there's a
TV station for that. I don't blame KBS, because it's not their decision, it's
a product of the legal requirements they must meet to continue to operate, and
I enjoy the content.

------
anonbanker
I only go to youtube nowadays so I can copy the URL for the video into
youtube-dl.

Youtube desperately needs to be disrupted. As soon as advertisements were
placed in between videos (before they were unskippable), someone should've
begun work on a decentralized youtube-killer.

it's now 3 years since Youtube should've been made obselete, and I'm starting
to worry if I have to scratch the itch myself.

------
ethana
I notice a lot of people that used to watch silly videos on Youtube are now
watching them on their Facebook stream just because it's re-shared by their
friends. The fact that videos autoplay by default is attracting people to
watch it right then instead of clicking a link to Youtube.

~~~
runn1ng
I know this is absolutely the wrong place to complain about that, but I really
really hope Facebook will stop having its videos as Flash-only.

It's such a "blast from the past" to see the "Flash plugin not installed"
everytime someone shares a video.

~~~
vezycash
The worse problem is videos autoplaying - using, wasting my bandwidth for
videos I may not open.

~~~
runn1ng
You can turn that off, you know.

(For example by disabling Flash :))

~~~
vezycash
I know that. I'm referring to his "facebook should switch from flash."

If facebook switches to HTML5 I'll not be happy. Because, there's no easy way
to disable video autoplay. I've asked multiple times on HN but I've still not
gotten a way to do that - except Youtube (there's an extension for that.)

~~~
Zirro

      var videoElements = document.getElementsByTagName("video");
      
      for (var videoElement of videoElements) {
        videoElement.removeAttribute("autoplay");
      }
    

...in a Userscript ought to do it. HTML5 gives more power to those who can
write code than we had with Flash.

That said, this does not qualify as easy for most users. If there is enough
demand for a "never autoplay" feature among users, browers ought to implement
an option in the user interface. It is not a good reason for keeping Flash
around.

